# Pew x Himis UPDATED WITH PICS



## NaomiR

I am sooOoo excited, my first litter of pew's x himis were born last week and my other pew doe should litter any day now, soooo exciting waiting to see if any of the bubs will be himis


----------



## Maplewood Stud

pictures please mrs!  x


----------



## vickyholt13

congrats on the new litter and fingers crossed for the one thats arriving soon. hope there are some himi marked one in there  oh and pics would be nice just to aww at


----------



## NaomiR

"awww pictures!" to follow they're only a few days old at the moment and very pink and wrinkly :lol:

no sign of litter number two........yet!!


----------



## dangermouse

HIYAS

is that the himmys you picked up from my friend ..if so im sure she would love to know they had had babies....... on the other hand it cant be can it?too soon after collection :?


----------



## NaomiR

dangermouse said:


> is that the himmys you picked up from my friend ..


no lol I'm not that bad they're ready in the next week or so they've all gained beautifully since I collected them so they'll be meeting Mr satin buck soon enough 

The pew's are delivering litters from my himi BUCK not does :lol:

One is the Mum of your pew


----------



## NaomiR

I'm a bit confused, I was expecting ALL the babies to be pew and develop their himi "points" a bit later but oddly enough, half look like pew's but the other half look "grey" does anyone know why this is??

Excuse the pinkies in the photo they were born yesterday - but same mating so I'm guessing some will be pew and some will be grey with them too?

The "grey" ones have dark eyes too - anyone know why??


----------



## SarahC

the grey ones could be siamese.


----------



## julieszoo

Is there any chance the "pew" parent could be a bad himi with really pale points? Just those grey babies look ever so much like baby blue point siamese rats, and I bet baby siamese mice look just the same. Seal point siamese rats are a beige colour rather then the silvery blue  You only get pew and himi from a pew to himi mating, himi to himi would give siamese, himi and pew. Siamese and himi can have eyes of either colour can't they?


----------



## Maplewood Stud

aww naomi, theyre beautiful, am very jelous!!  x


----------



## NaomiR

I think you're probably right Julie I will check Dad's background if possible but yes, that makes perfect sence and I'd be happy with bluepoint siamese 

Leigh you can come and see them soon


----------



## Vivian

hm it could be colourpointed beige ore smoke... PEW's are solight, you cant see the real colour they are. it could carriing some recessive gens... viv


----------



## NaomiR

well here's what they look like this morning, not points in sight :?


----------



## Vivian

:love :love why you all so far away *cry* you get so nice mices


----------



## NaomiR

lol was just about to add no points in sight BUT they're lovely little things anyway and we have 6 does


----------



## Vivian

oh 6 doe's not bad... my last litter was 8 babys, and i looked, that was 7 doe's and 1 buck *loL* verry nice ..

i get a buck from poland in a few days ... Siam Blue Point soooooo sweet ...i hope he don't get ill on the travel ...


----------



## elsamarie

The grey babies could be dove - the chromosome that gives pink eyes (p locus) is recessive. When homozygous (i.e. pp [p from father and p from mother] as opposed to heterozygous Pp [P from one parent and p from the other] it has the effect of diluting coat colour - red to fawn, agouti to argente, black to dove, chocolate to champagne, blue to silver etc. If the himy father has black genes in ancestry then these could be being diluted to produce dove. If you go to my website I have produced a section on genetics if you were interested http://www.the-mouse-house.co.uk/mousegenetics


----------



## SarahY

The grey babies have black eyes though. I reckon they'll be himis and black eyed siamese - I've only had rat siamese and himis as babies but their points didn't show up until about 6-7 weeks. They looked exactly the same, himis were bright white and the siamese a dull dust kind of colour.

Sarah xxx


----------



## elsamarie

Good point - didnt think to look at that lol!!!!! xx


----------



## Maplewood Stud

what im wondering naomi, is how the bloody hell did u get the "silver" ones to stay still lo0ng enough to take the picture, i think im gonna call one of my little ones, ping!!
shes a looney  x


----------



## Velvet_Meece

SarahY said:


> The grey babies have black eyes though. I reckon they'll be himis and black eyed siamese - I've only had rat siamese and himis as babies but their points didn't show up until about 6-7 weeks. They looked exactly the same, himis were bright white and the siamese a dull dust kind of colour.
> 
> Sarah xxx


Agreed, i have exactly the same experiences with my himi and siam rats  don't lose hope just yet!


----------



## SarahC

Siamese wouldn't have points this early.I've never kept himalayan so can't comment on the white ones.


----------



## NaomiR

lol there really is a stage when they're NOT fleas Leigh :lol: you are in the middle of the flea stage with them, they will grow out of it


----------



## Maplewood Stud

ive named these 2, ones bump and ones ping... 

but what to call all the others :? x


----------



## julieszoo

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> ive named these 2, ones bump and ones ping...
> 
> but what to call all the others :? x


Popcorn and furry flea....


----------



## Maplewood Stud

these 2 girls are now bump and angel. 
ping didnt like being called ping so angel it is  x


----------

